# Relative died in his owned condo, now they can't prove he owned it



## Norsk (Jun 13, 2012)

Dear everyone, 

A relative of mine died in Thailand at the beginning of this year. He told me several years ago that he had purchased a two bedroom flat there. He was found dead in said flat. Now, nigh a year later, the executors of his will and estate can't find any papers proving his ownership of this flat. 

There are but a few possible options: 
He was scammed
He did select somebody else to be registered as the owner.
The executors haven't looked hard enough. 
:noidea:
Have anybody else heard of a similar situation, or do any of you possess some general knowledge about expats buying property in Thailand and where to locate related documents?

All the best!


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

This is probably going to cost you more money than the property could be worth!
First of all, do you have a copy of the Will? Without that, you have nothing.
It sounds like his executors, or the unknown wife/lover/friend -and it may not even be a Thai friend- has hidden or destroyed the documents. 
Have the executors told you what happens next? They should have a clear legal precedent to give you, so you need to get that. Expect waffle, and delay (QED) but don't accept it, time may not be on your side, so you'd better decide how badly you want to pursue this, then act!
First, try to establish a market value for the property using a local reputable agent (google them)
Second ask a reputable law firm here (not the executors) to give you some 'ballpark' advice, and maybe a quote, but unfortunately, you need to be able to expect to quadruple that quote at best! 

Finally, don't expect any official in the private or government sector to be particularly sympathetic to you acquiring this property, no matter how much of a right you may have to it in 'international' law. There may be exceptions to this rule, among our 'hosts', and I hope you find them!

There was a recent case where a Japanese guy died/was murdered (maybe someone else here with better Thai TV habits can take up the story?) and his Thai wife/lover tried to quietly take over the property. She was caught when the japanese relatives paid a surprise visit, not knowing the old boy had passed away! I think she may have also had previous for this sort of thing...

That made the news here, but usually, these things don't. I'm not even sure who will get the old boys house regardless... Don't rely on advice here for this, get a reputable local lawyer.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

And another thought or two

Have you been to visit the property yet?
Who, if anyone is living there now? What is their entitlement to do so?
Unless you have boots on the ground here, which means more costs to you, you cannot be 100% sure you have an accurate picture of the situation...

Up to you, as they say.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

A good lawyer will do the job, but on the other hand, ownership of a property is usually registered at the Land & House Department in the city. 
So by any chance, a copy of the ownership-document can be obtained there.

Anyway, the Land & House Department is the first place where a good lawyer will start his job.


----------



## lawyerpatts (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi Norsk

I should be able to help by obtaining a copy of the title deed (Chanute) and finding out who the real owner is. I work here in pattaya as a legal consultant. 
<Snip>


----------



## AndyFTH (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, there should be at least some record at his bank account. This should be the first lead. You will not buy two bedroom condo (~3 000 000 Baht) in cash. Then contact previous owner (where money went) of condo and ask him, who bough it. After this you should know, if it was his condo or not.

Yes, girlfriend could try to steal it, maybe some scam. But since I'm living in Thailand I also know, that a lot of expats are full ********. Especially when they are broke. They have 2 houses, 3 condos, 7 cars and now they want to borrow just 1000 Baht for food, until they sort out problems with their credit card. That he told you during drinking at bar that he owns condo doesn't mean, that he really owns it.


----------

